# Climax Michigan memorial day car show



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2018)

Got ther longest traveled Plaque. Had gotten the peoples choice trophy the day before at the Clinton Township K of C car show. I had forgotten to put the SD card in the camera so no pictures from there.




























Willies.







Nice old Sedan.







TR4 First I have seen. Btother in Law wanted one till they came out with the Mioti.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice old bug.






Lot of these 55 & 56 Fords have been saved.







Street rods are popular no mater which show you attend.








First Prowler I have seen at a show.







Is a rare show that doesn't have a rat rod attend.







F1 Series Ford Trucks are popular.







As are these GMC/Chevy truck.











This was 2017 best in show winner and was feathered on the dash plaque for 2018.







I have only been to two car shows where there were/was a Studabaker.







 Al


----------



## milkman (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks, I think that's the show that my son and his wife attended this weekend, she has a booth there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2018)

It was Memorial day, a week ago Monday.


A fine old Cadillac Convertiable, don't know how they chose best in show and this one isn't it.






Chevy II







A Nova, One of my dogs would have went nuts. All those tennis balls to play with.







Mustang







65 Dodge Coronet 440.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2018)

Chevy a nice old one. Another yesterday at Swartz Creek, I asked if they had been to Climax and they said NO.







The ever popular red Impala of 1964.







A nice sedan.







Another popular Chevy the 1955.








Another F 1 Ford complete with car hop on skates.








Not seen as much a Chevy truck Yellow.







Another Nova.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

So many models of this style Dodge Plymouth I stay confused, much more than normal.







Not confused about this 40's willies, Wonder what engine is under the cover.











I have always liked the Oldsmobile Cutlass.








Nice orginal Chevy II rag top.







Best in show, Nice car but a couple Cadillac rag tops I felt were better. Maybe it was the white inter fenders that turned me off it.











Like this one for example.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Was so hot can't emagin why they set up in the parking lot. Many were in the trees in the back ground.







Lots of grassy area parking.







Tub body street rod group.








83 Buick Regal got a plaque for the paint.












My first car was a 1958 Ford, but a 4dr ht model.








One of 4 Mustang Mach 1's of a club.








A nice 66 Chevy pick up.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Our Buick shined, also took the hot day in stride and no over heating.







I liked this 58 Chevy till I looked inside. Dark green interior, YUK.








Buick Special.








Big Chrysler in progress.








This one I am sure is a Plymouth.








Ford Falcon the options a family could afford in the day.








Nice old sedan.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful Big Pontiac.








Ford Pick up Believe one with chinese steel, My 1972 had a rusted out bed in 2 years.








GM wasn't the only company that had fins.








I love the flames on this Ford.







Two Sky liners in 2 weeks and both 1958's








Buick Skylark rag top.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Dodge Super Bee.








Oldsmobile street rod.







All but the fender skirts this could be the second car I ever owned.









Nice paint art.








What the mustang II sank to.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Motor.







Car under new owner 18 days ago. Chopped top Pontiac.











Nice Pontiac rag top.







Dodge.











Mercury.







Customized Nash Metro.







Pontiac Ferio GT, Corba and some import.








 Al


----------



## milkman (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for posting, love the old cars.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 4, 2018)

Some nice rides, thanks for the pics. brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 4, 2018)

That's a Willys. Pronounced willis.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

The willies were grand old Jeeps back when.

I pronounce it as I will. I will not reply to a post of yours to complain.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 4, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> The willies were grand old Jeeps back when.
> 
> I pronounce it as I will. I will not reply to a post of yours to complain.
> 
> Al



I wasn't complaining, just correcting wrong info. Just as I'd want anyone to do to me if I wasn't correct.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 5, 2018)

I see a language, spelling cop. Watch the spelling as I am terrible at it and some times the computer changes what I was trying to spell into some weird stuff.

Carry on, been told good and proper.

 Al


----------

